# Steel shot??? ShotGuns



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Where can one find Steel shot to buy for reloading- ?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is one. http://www.ballisticproducts.com/


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks- with the way Prices are going up I'm looking into reloading my own- I already load for trap loads so have the press, now just need to figure out the bars and wads and I would guess the Hulls- ??? wonder if it will be cost effective ??


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.precisionreloading.com/


----------

